# Scallops & Smoked Sausage



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2019)

*Scallops & Smoked Sausage*


This is another Surf & Turf, but I can’t use that as a Subject line all the time.
However I still have some Scallops left from the last time they were on sale from $17.95 down to $10.95.

So this time I coated them on both sides with Olive Oil, and then some Old Bay on both sides too.
Then for my favorite way to make these—In a Pan with Butter—Dang I love that !!!!
Then I flip them around long enough to get them done, but not too done.
Then it’s into a Bowl with some of that Bubbling Melted Pan Butter.

Then I put together one of my leftover Smoked Sausages in a Hot Dog Roll, with Mrs Bear's BBQ Sauce, and set it right on top of my Scallops to avoid dirtying another plate, or wasting a Paper Plate!! 
Boy do I ever love Smoked Sausage & Buttery Scallops!!!

That’s all there was to it——It don’t take much to make a Hungry Bear Happy!!


Thanks for Looking,

Bear

Eight nice Scallops ready for some Olive Oil & Old Bay:







Oh Yeah!!!






Ready for the Pan:






Getting all Warm & Tasty in some Butter:






Just about Done:






Just poured the Bubbly Pan Butter over these. Now I'm really getting Hungry!!!






A Meal Fit for a Bear!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks really tasty bear, I had some of both of those this week. Scallops in a seafood salad and sausage in an Italian sausage sammie. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really tasty bear, I had some of both of those this week. Scallops in a seafood salad and sausage in an Italian sausage sammie.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





Thank You Chris!!
I got more Scallops---Been nursing them so I don't run out so fast.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 18, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Chris!!
> I got more Scallops---Been nursing them so I don't run out so fast.
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear



Seafood seems to be on sale around here almost bi-weekly this summer. I'm almost sick of eating it - NOT

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Seafood seems to be on sale around here almost bi-weekly this summer. I'm almost sick of eating it - NOT
> 
> Chris




I wish that was true around here!
Seafood sales are rare.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 18, 2019)

big like bear, looks delicious, wish I could find some of those scallops at that price around here. I definitely would stock up


----------



## gary s (Aug 18, 2019)

I love Scallops , Those look really good

Nice !!

Gary


----------



## drdon (Aug 18, 2019)

Wish we could get those size scallops down here! This is a meal I could eat almost EVERY day. Like the Old Bay on it too. I have only used it for crab cakes. Learn something every day. Many likes sir.
Don


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice love them scallops. Wonder how they would do in that air fryer?

Warren


----------



## cmayna (Aug 18, 2019)

Bear,
Those scallops look wonderful.  Are they fresh or previously frozen scallops?.  No matter which way, those look great!!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 18, 2019)

Seafood sales, non existent this far inland. And we do love it. Whenever and wherever we go out to eat, the wife orders shrimp.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> big like bear, looks delicious, wish I could find some of those scallops at that price around here. I definitely would stock up



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> I love Scallops , Those look really good
> 
> Nice !!
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I wish they were as cheap as Shrimp!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Aug 19, 2019)

Looks great Bear! I wish I could eat scallops a lot  more.

The old bay is a nice touch. I used to be heavily into old bay...I would put it on buttered toast and bagels.

An intervention was needed when I tried it on a powdered donut...now I only use it here and there but there’s always a can in the cabinet.

Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2019)

drdon said:


> Wish we could get those size scallops down here! This is a meal I could eat almost EVERY day. Like the Old Bay on it too. I have only used it for crab cakes. Learn something every day. Many likes sir.
> Don




Thank You Don!!
Appreciate the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice love them scallops. Wonder how they would do in that air fryer?
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
I thought about the Air Fryer, but I like Scallops swimming in Butter, and Making them in the Air Fryer would be more like Grilling them, and I regard them as a little too delicate for that kind of cooking.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## disco (Aug 19, 2019)

I like sausage and She Who Must Be Obeyed loves scallops! Problem solved! Big like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Bear,
> Those scallops look wonderful.  Are they fresh or previously frozen scallops?.  No matter which way, those look great!!




Thank You Craig!!
These were right the way I like to buy them.
They were Frozen individually & bagged loose.
So I can open the bag, take 8 scallops out to thaw, and close the bag back up & back into the freezer.
I hate when things are all frozen solid together, so you have to thaw the whole thing all at once!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Seafood sales, non existent this far inland. And we do love it. Whenever and wherever we go out to eat, the wife orders shrimp.




Thank You Rider!!
I usually order "Broiled Seafood Sampler", unless they have Fried Oysters.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks great Bear! I wish I could eat scallops a lot  more.
> 
> The old bay is a nice touch. I used to be heavily into old bay...I would put it on buttered toast and bagels.
> 
> ...




Thank You Xray!!
Hmmm, I never tried it on anything but Fish & Seafood.---So Far

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

disco said:


> I like sausage and She Who Must Be Obeyed loves scallops! Problem solved! Big like.





Thank You Disco!!
We love solving Problems!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2019)

@Smokin' in AZ ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2019)

@WeberBlackStoneYoder ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

